# Converting 2000 Chevy Dually to SRW



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

I have already determined I need to change the rear rotors, hubs, axles, and remove the front hub spacers. I already have a new take off bed with 0 miles on it--brand new condition. I am converting from a dually for many reasons and am hoping you guys can tell me if the axle housing is the same width from end of spindle to end of spindle as an srw axle. I know the distance is the same from backing plate to backing plate as my 2500 hd with the same rear axle. the question I have is the spindle length as compared to a srw truck. The rear is the gm 14 bolt 11.5". Hopefully someone on here knows or knows someone who has done this. Thanks ahead of time for any and all help.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

I will post a few pics of the project


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Was it a true C&C (cab & chassis) or a dually pickup? The frame is straight, no drop @ cab and narrower on a C&C compared to a dually pickup. Upfitted these trucks but never converted to or from d.r.w.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

It is a dually picku p not a ca b and chassis dually.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

I converted a cab and chassis truck with the 34" rear frame section. I added 2" rear spacers the the rear axle and left the hub and rotors intact. Yes, the calipers do stick out a bit, they are not tucked in the wheels. Is there a reason you can't do that with your project. I know the dually rear axle is wider than a cab and chassis axle so maybe that is your problem?


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

So since I could not find out much on this project I dug into it and here is what I have come up with.

The cab and chassis rear is 4 inches wider than the srw pick up chassis rear axle. the frame is the same on the 2500 hd and 3500 trucks. the 1500 and 2500 share the same frame. The 2500 hd with 8.1 allison combo has the 11.5 rear as does the 3500 with the 6.0 v8. The dually rear axle is 8" wider than the srw axle even though the axles housings are the same width backing plate to backing plate. The difference in the axle width is the spindle lenght bing 4" longer on both sides to accomadate for the hub depth for the dual rear wheels. With a single rear wheel installed on the dually rear with an srw bed with factory flares the outer edge of the rear tires is even with the edge of the factory flares where as on the srw the edge of the tire is ressesed 4" from the outer edge of the factory fender flare. Everything else is the same.

WE swapped out the bed, brake lines, sand blasted and coated the rear frame, replaced e brake cables, all brake lines with stainless steel, rear shocks, exhaust, fuel pump and sending unit was replaced prior, installed new bed box, bed rail caps, rear bumper and painted the underside of the bed black along with the frame with 2 coats of por15 and a top coat of a product made by UTECH which is extremely durable. It looks like new and with the factory aluminum wheels and 285/75R16 cooper discoverer atp's e load it rides awesome--200% improvement. pics coming soon


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

completed pics coming soon


----------

